# Digital Art?



## Frost (May 28, 2010)

It seems to me that digital art is teh way of the future. I would like to get better, but it seems that there is so many techniques and software to wrap your head around.

Here's the stuff I use.

A Wacom Bamboo Fun Tablet
Corel painting essentials 4
Adobe photoshop elements 6

So, what can I do to get good at digital art? I cant really draw with my tablet, maybe im just not coordinated with it yet. Will I get better in time if i keep practicing? Or is it something only certain people can manage.


----------



## Zydala (May 28, 2010)

You'll get better with your tablet with time as long as you practice with it. And programs don't really matter at the beginning, either. Digital art is a lot like traditional in a lot of senses - it's basically:

- practice
- experiment
- practice
- practice

http://vierdz.deviantart.com/art/Ph...5145?q=boost:popular+photoshop+beginners&qo=1 beginner's photoshop tutorial. Has all of the most helpful/useful tools and their uses, and talks about layers, masks, and lineart.


----------



## Runefox (May 28, 2010)

I certainly hope it's something you can get better at in the future, and really, what can't you get better at with practice?

I'm not really that much of an artist, but I do mainly digital art, so I've got a bit of experience behind me in that respect. However, I've taken to a very specific kind - Vector. It's a bit more difficult since it doesn't behave the same way "traditional" or digital raster media behaves.

But, if you wanna get started, try grabbing a copy of openCanvas, or Paint Tool SAI - Both of those programs support your tablet properly, and they might be a bit easier to just jump in and start drawing with. Or, grab a copy of The GIMP - It's completely free, and only requires a short setup to get your tablet running.

The best advice I can give you (and it may or may not be good advice depending on how you see it) regarding digital media in general is to develop your own techniques, and look to others' as guidance only. Play around with it, doodle, see what does what, and see what you can do with the tools you have at your disposal. It might not be pretty up front, but eventually you'll start to learn little tricks here and there and perhaps someday you'll be the one writing those tutorials.


----------



## Watercolor_Lotus (May 28, 2010)

In my honest opinion, you should only do digital if that's what you're fond of/you're really motivated to do it, you shouldn't do it just because everyone else is doing it. Traditional art isn't dead yet! 

Just remember that you may be doing digital art for awhile, so if you  don't enjoy it don't do it. Art shouldn't become like a chore (unless it's a commission or something, I guess). But that's just my opinion >3>


----------



## Fay V (May 28, 2010)

i agree, only do it if that's what you want. 
as for programs. I find paint tool sai to be great, i can draw straight on comp now. it supports pressure function well so it translates well from drawing on paper to drawing digitally.


----------



## Kangamutt (May 28, 2010)

Watercolor Lotus said it right. Don't feel like you're being coerced into digital. Traditional is still going strong! Digital is just another medium, and will NEVER replace charcoal, oil paint, etc. For the most part, learning traditional before digital is key, because everything you learn there WILL translate to digital, but not so much the other way.

But if you're all for going into digital, just fire up Photoshop, and start experimenting. Digital is a medium unto its own, as is charcoal, oil paint, etc. And even then, there's different things under digital; raster imaging (basically programmes like Photoshop or MS Paint), vectors (things like Illustrator), and 3D modeling. And just as you can make a work with two different traditional mediums, you can do so here as well!

But the most important thing as always with art in general is to PRACTICE. Especially with digital, because it doesn't behave like any other media, so you're definitely going to need an exploratory mindset about it, and experiment with its functions as you go along using it. A good site to start if you want any info, is psdtuts.com. It's full of tutorials and resources for you to use for free, along with little projects to help keep you sharp.


----------



## Taasla (May 28, 2010)

What other people said is good, but also remember that doing traditional can help you work in digital.  Don't think you have to give up for the other.


----------



## Jw (May 28, 2010)

There's some good advice here. I'm mostly traditional, but have changed quite a bit with just a little practice in between. 
First serious GIMP practice-- roughly 5 hours total (seriously, I was that lost)






And latest in GIMP, took roughly 2 hours total





Obviously, there's a learning curve at first, but it comes quickly. Maybe a couple months in between those two. They were seperated with lots and lots of action studies in between, but any skills end up paying off in the long run. Like everyone else said, I haven't given up on traditional ( my latest upload is graphite pencil, anyways). One tip I would stick with is scanning in sketches to use at first, because I myself cannot sketch on a tablet yet, but I can color.

Another tip: make a layer for each color, and don't forget to lock your transparencies after your shapes are situated.

Good luck (to both of us), I know I'll try and keep some of these points in my head as well.


----------



## Centradragon (May 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's a newer medium... but it's *just* another medium, like Kangaroo Boy said. ;D

I learned how to type first on a computer in middle school, but currently for a college course I'm learning how to set type on big printing presses by hand.  Yeah, it's a 500-year-old process, but it's certainly not dead, and is the foundation of how we use type today.  

And in any case, people still prefer (or are at least willing to spend thousands) to hang up original oil paintings on their wall, versus a mass-produced print.


Definitely pros and cons for all mediums, but to put it franklyâ€”if you can't draw to begin with, a computer tablet won't magically make you better at digital art.  D:  A computer and a tablet are just tools.  It takes hard work and practice, and many of the professional artists you see producing art are equally good with watercolor, digital, oils, etc.  

Just keep on drawing, and eventually you'll see improvement.


----------



## Frost (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks for all the advice! Ill keep practicing with my tablet and traditional art as well


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 3, 2010)

You can also grab a copy of Open Canvas 1.1 in the tutorials thread. That version is free and goes down to the most simple ideas. Circle Brush hard or soft edge. This is the most basic tool you must get familiar with before even thinking of texture brushes and fancy effects.


----------

